# New



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Santa was very good to me, and for the life of me, can't figure out why...? I'm never good! Kind of scarey.... But he left me a Grizzly tenon jig, a rigid digital miter gauge and a freud 6" dado blade set. Maybe it's cause I'm missing a bottle of Jack Daniels...? Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*go to your credit card statement...*

See if there has been any "unusual" purchases before Christmas....
Look under the bed for the empty Jack Daniels bottle...
I'm sure you will figure this out. :blink:


----------

